# NCT - Vehicle licensing certificate really required?



## wheeler (31 Oct 2008)

Does anyone know if I really need to bring the 'Vehicle Licensing Certificate' when i bring my car in for the NCT?


----------



## Billo (31 Oct 2008)

I never did and was never asked for it.

Rgds
Billo


----------



## bond-007 (31 Oct 2008)

Depends purely on the official involved. Some are absolute sticklers and won't allow a test without it, others don't give a rats This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language and will test away.


----------



## wheeler (31 Oct 2008)

OK. Thanks. The test is tonight so it's a bit late to start a quest to find the thing. I'll let you know how it goes for future reference.


----------



## wheeler (1 Nov 2008)

Update is that the certificate wasn't even mentioned. No problem.


----------



## Rois (1 Nov 2008)

Why do they ask for it?  I had my NCT on Thursday and spent a day looking for my VRC but again they didn't even mention it.  While I was waiting for the test a man asked if his neighbour needed it for his NCT and he was told NO.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Nov 2008)

It is in the regs somewhere that they can ask for it. 

I think it is to verify that the person presenting the car for test is the owner.


----------



## Gondola (2 Nov 2008)

Is this needed when you book your NCT on line?


----------



## bond-007 (2 Nov 2008)

If you know the car's date of registration you don't.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2008)

They told me some years ago that they only need to note/see it for the first NCT and its not required after that but I still prefer to bring it along in case I get a stickler who sends me away to get it.

Usually keep these type of documents in small fireproof safe for ease of find and handyness sake.


----------



## Gondola (2 Nov 2008)

I also keep all the car's documentation together in the same binder. That way I know where to start anytime I need any document regarding the car.
I found the system really useful when I traded my car in at the beginning of 2008. Everything was completed mere days (that includes registering for tax, insurance switch, property cert).


----------

